# Bottle question?



## ShowMeStateBottles (Aug 17, 2008)

I have a bottle from near where I live and the crown is broken off, so here's my question.

 If I wanted to turn this bottle into a Pen holder for my desk what could I use to cut the top of the bottle off with.  What would make a clean and straight cut?

 Thanks, Chuck


----------



## glass man (Aug 17, 2008)

Some one else maybe can answer your question.Just thought I would say I like the verse from REV.! Corse I haven't seen a Bible verse I did not like,don't understand them all by any means ,but I pray too!


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 17, 2008)

One way to do it is buy or make a jig to score the bottle. This is basically a glass cutter mounted in a jig that lets you roll the bottle in a circle. They used to sell these as hobby kits and I would guess they still do.
 Once it is scored you put a loop of heated nichrome wire around the score line and turn the heat up. The temperature differential will crack the bottle cleanly.  Then take a grinder and grind the cut smooth. Finally use a buffer to polish the edges clear.  

 Not saying this is the ONE to buy, its just an example...
http://www.glassmart.com/ebc.asp



 Rush 21:12


----------



## ShowMeStateBottles (Aug 17, 2008)

GuntherHess, 

 Thank you.........


 Glass Man,

 Keep reading it, and God will help you with your understanding.   I don't understand it all either, but He allows me to understand a little at a time.  

 If  I can ever help you just let me know, and I will be happy to try.

 Chuck,


----------



## wedigforyou (Aug 18, 2008)

I've seen a man at a bottle show selling bottles cut in half with a tile cutter (the diamond blade water-filled kind). If someone you know has one it may be an option.  I'm not sure if he finished the remaining sharp edge with something.


----------



## ShowMeStateBottles (Aug 18, 2008)

Thak you, that another good thought.

 Chuck,


----------



## Dugout (Aug 23, 2008)

We had a friend in the windshield business and he gave us some strips of something like sand paper which is for glass. It works good on broken glass. You might check that out.  Renee


----------

